# Andrea Sawatzki - Harte Jungs (2000) - 1080p



## kalle04 (22 Nov. 2021)

*Andrea Sawatzki - Harte Jungs (2000) - 1080p*



 

 

 

 

 

 







109 MB - mp4 - 1920 x 1080 - 00:59 min

*https://filejoker.net/t3luhk91opv9*​


----------



## Chamser81 (22 Nov. 2021)

Damals sah sie wirklich heiß aus!

Danke


----------



## poulton55 (23 Nov. 2021)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## XiLitos (23 Nov. 2021)

Schöner Anblick damals


----------



## Voyeurfriend (24 Nov. 2021)

Mächtig prächtig!


----------



## cyanet (27 Dez. 2021)

Unfassbare Dinger... :-D


----------



## [email protected] (27 Dez. 2021)

:thx:tolle frau:thx:


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2021)

Andrea hat geile Möpse


----------



## golumbeck57 (30 Dez. 2021)

klasse Frau -klasse Beitrag:thx::thx:


----------



## ihome (31 Dez. 2021)

vielen dank


----------



## spanner11 (23 Feb. 2022)

Die Sawatzki hat richtig große Brüste.


----------



## 307898X2 (26 Feb. 2022)

spanner11 schrieb:


> Die Sawatzki hat richtig große Brüste.



und tolle Brüste:WOW:


----------



## krauschris (2 Sep. 2022)

Die Dinger waren perfekt!


----------



## NEW JAMES BOND (2 Sep. 2022)

Milch zum Frühstück - dann ist alles in Butter.


----------



## Norn (8 Sep. 2022)




----------



## pofan (8 Sep. 2022)

tolle Brüste


----------



## Hurlewutz (19 Nov. 2022)

spanner11 schrieb:


> Die Sawatzki hat richtig große Brüste.


Quatsch, nur dank Computergrafik. Such mal nach "Helen, Fred und Ted". Da siehst die Originale.


----------



## Hurlewutz (19 Nov. 2022)

cyanet schrieb:


> Unfassbare Dinger... :-D


Stimmt - denn Photoshop ist nicht anfassbar, hehe


----------



## Lietufan (19 Nov. 2022)

Ein unsterblicher Klassiker!
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man im Jahr 2000 bei so einer Produktion irgendwas gepimpt hat. Das war damals noch unfassbar aufwendig und teuer. Andrea spielte hier nur einer Nebenrolle. Hätte ihr Aussehen nicht gepasst, hätte man einfach eine andere Darstellerin gecastet.
Es wurde füher schon diskutiert und nachgewiesen, dass sie kurz vor dem Dreh schwanger war und womöglich noch gestillt hat.
Daher halte ich hier (meine persönliche Meinung) alles für echt. Tatsache ist, dass ihre Titten später nie wieder so prächtig aussahen. Aber das geht sicher vielen Frauen so...


----------



## Klark (19 Nov. 2022)

Hurlewutz schrieb:


> Quatsch, nur dank Computergrafik. Such mal nach "Helen, Fred und Ted". Da siehst die Originale.


Speckos , Gewicht etc. Frau entscheidet sich zwischen Bauch und Brüste am ende siegt flacher Bauch und no Brüste


----------



## Hurlewutz (21 Nov. 2022)

Lietufan schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man im Jahr 2000 bei so einer Produktion irgendwas gepimpt hat.


Seelig sind die Gläubigen


----------

